# Get effects loop installed?



## guitarinchris (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I'm new here. So here's my hello and my question 

I bought a Soldano Avenger 50 head that doesn't have an effects loop installed. Does anybody know a Canadian tech who installs these? I have been asked before if I have the directions but I don't.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

This is one of the best loops available:
Zero-Loss FX Loop Kit - $95.00 : MetroAmp, Amplifier Kits and Parts Online Store

It comes with instructions and you can just have it installed by any competent tech.


----------

